# Post your Lighting, GPS and Computer links!



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a huge lighting based FAQ I'm working on, but it won't be finished for a while yet. In the meantime though, I thought it would be a cool idea to maintain a list of lighting and GPS related links. Please feel free to add your own and I'll update this post. :thumbsup:

Dave.

*Lighting Manufacturers:* (Last updated 12/12)

*Ay Up!* - LED

*Blackburn* - LED

*BLT Light Systems* - Halogen, LED

*Bright Star* - HID

*BR Lights* - LED

*Busch & Muller KG* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Cat Eye* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Cygo Lite* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Danolite* - LED

*DiNotte* - LED

*Exposure* - LED

*Headstrong* - Halogen

*HID Technologies* - HID

*Hope Technology* - LED, HID

*Jet Lights* - Halogen, HID

*Knog* - LED

*Laseredge* - Halogen

*Light And Motion* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Lume* - HID

*Lumicycle* - Halogen, HID

*Lupine* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Marwi* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Min Min* - LED

*Night Lightning* - Halogen, LED

*Night Sun* - Halogen, HID

*Nite Hawk* - Halogen, LED

*Nite Rider* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Princeton Tec*- Halogen, LED

*Rush* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Sigma Sport*- Halogen, LED

*Silva*- Halogen, LED

*Solid Lights* - LED

*Sten Light* - LED

*Supernova Lighting Systems* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Topeak* - Halogen, LED and HID lights

*Trail Tech* - HID

*Turbo Cat* - Halogen

*Vicious Power* - LED, HID*GPS Manufacturers:* (Last updated 8/11)

*Garmin*

*Magellan*

*Motion Lingo*

*GPS Resources:* (Last Updated 13/12)

*Crankfire*

*Geo Ladders*

*GPS Babel*

*GPS Information*

*GPS Map Explorer*

*GPS Visualizer*

*Motion Based*

*MTBguru*

*Rydezilla*

*Sam Wormley's GPS Resources*


----------



## Smith (Mar 6, 2006)

*Silva* (Headlamps)
- LED, Halogen


----------



## poisonfrog (Feb 1, 2004)

put some links up for GPS, i am thinking of getting one. i looked on MEC website, but i don't like to shop there when it can be avoided.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Unfortunately I’m a virtual GPS newbie, so I will have to rely on others providing GPS links until I know what I’m doing!


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

*Add this to the list*

I think it is worth throwing Laseredge in there too. Great price simple no BS lighting

http://www.bicyclelights.com/


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Done. :thumbsup:

Would anyone like to provide some GPS related links? I have some more lighting related links on the way (parts, forums, tutorials etc), so it would be nice to get some GPS stuff for a little balance. 

Dave.


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

If your looking for balance with GPS stuff you got the wrong guy. sorry...


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sticky?????


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Cheers. I have a number of similar posts I hope I can set up as a FAQ – Sticky later on. Just need to get them finished.


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm very happy with my homemade halogen nightriding light, which I made using this guys instructions, for equivilent of around US$65? Quite a chunky battery, but I just chuck it in my camelbak, and I'm normally riding DH at night, so just pushing up the hills anyway, so I don't find I even notice the extra weight 

http://www.jeremyb.net/projects.html


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

That's a neat system, it’s actually very similar to a couple of commercial halogen systems currently on the market. Hopefully I'll have a section up on homemade stuff shortly.

Cheers.


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

*gps*

for a mac, there's www.motionlingo.com. They have a unit , the Adeo, $149 (US), that comes with mac software......no screen but there's audio which updates on time, distance, avg speed, present speed, etc. It can be used with an mp3 player and the audio will not interrupt the music but will simply announce "over" it.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> Done. :thumbsup:
> 
> Would anyone like to provide some GPS related links? I have some more lighting related links on the way (parts, forums, tutorials etc), so it would be nice to get some GPS stuff for a little balance.
> 
> Dave.


http://www.crankfire.com/ = we are a New England based ( but not limited to ) mountain biking community with fancy maps and downloadable gpx data for your gps. Fully non-profit/open source-ish for the good of the community I don't want your money 

We like to focus on the New England area, but we will take gps data from anywhere.

* Map example (click on icons and such)

* GPS Track data example

I have some Google Earth tools and data conversions coming very soon as well.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

How about making this a stickie?

Edit: How about bump...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I’d be quite happy to have this made into a sticky, but as I mentioned I have a huge FAQ / Links style sticky in the works. The informative sections will be purely lighting based at this stage, I haven’t really educated myself in the GPS world yet! 


Dave.


----------



## SpiderMan (Feb 13, 2004)

*another gps link*

gps4fun.com has lots of hw and sw links


----------



## homebody146 (Sep 18, 2006)

gps4fun.com has the garmin at msrp....there are many other sites where they're less expensive.......


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

How about www.geomangps.com? They sell the Garmin Edge and others. I hear they are expanding their website dramatically.

Great people over there too!  And, they ride!

Best regards,


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry but I’d rather stick to manufacturers and pure GPS resources rather then shops for the time being. Links updated.


----------



## Leaf Magnet (Apr 10, 2005)

Manufacturers

Magellan
http://www.magellangps.com/

Resources

GPS Information.net
http://gpsinformation.net/

Sam Wormley's GPS Resources
http://www.edu-observatory.org/gps/gps.html

GPS Visualizer
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/index.html

another one you can take a look at (not sure if it fits what you're looking for)
http://www.gpsy.com/maps/


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Updated to include some more links. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oxford (Dec 4, 2006)

*Gps*

http://home.combitel.no/gpsii/ - GPS Mapping Freeware

http://www.gpsbabel.org/ - GPS Conversion software


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I have updated the post with your links and other links from recent threads. Cheers.


----------



## benlat (Dec 1, 2006)

im suprised no one has listed http://www.motionbased.com
yet.....I have found it to be one of the best places to find rides, or if you have an edge, to go on the rides that are posted.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

The list continues to grow. Updated.


----------



## K'Tesh (Sep 20, 2007)

My website has improvements to NR lights... now if I could only get the link to show up properly... http://beam(dot)to/ufobike


----------

